# Game 4 - [2] Phoenix Suns @ [7] Los Angeles Lakers [Suns lead 2-1] - 4/29; ABC



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Playoff Watch: *


















*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

 *Suns Review *


> _Kobe Bryant scored 15 of his game-high 45 in the fourth quarter as the Lakers came back from a 17-point first-quarter deficit to notch their first win of the series with a 95-89 Game 3 win over the Suns on Thursday.
> Phoenix came out of the gate on fire, beginning the game on an 11-0 run and shooting 72 percent from the field in the first quarter. L.A. outscored them by 11 in the second quarter, though, and grabbed the lead for the first time with just over seven minutes left in the third.
> 
> Bryant pulled down six rebounds and dished out six assists, while Kwame Brown netted 19 points. Lamar Odom posted 18 points and 16 boards.
> ...


*NBA.com's Suns-Lakers Series Page*

*Game 1: Suns 95, Lakers 87*
*Game 2: Suns 126, Lakers 98*
*Game 3: Lakers 95, Suns 89*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Jordan Farmar (SG) Kobe Bryant (SF) Luke Walton (PF) Lamar Odom (C) Kwame Brown*

*Head Coach:*








*Phil Jackson* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Maurice Evans*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Game 3 Heroes:*

*No one
*


*Game 3 Suckers:*

*Everyone
* 

*Quotes:*

_*"(The Lakers) played with a lot of desperation and we didn’t treat it the same way.”
-- Suns guard Raja Bell on Game 3 loss . 

We’ve got time to think about it and be ready for Sunday’s game.”
-- Suns Amaré Stoudemire on Game 4 

*_​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We MUST win. No if, ands, or buts about it. We need to show we are the better team and put our foots on their throats. San Antonio is about to take out Denver in 5 and we need all the rest, and time to prepare we can get. Also, if LA wins, and the longer we let them stick around in this series the more confident they will get and the rougher it's going to be on us. We MUST win tomorrow, and end this at home in game 5.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Definitely need to take this game.

Letting the Lakers win again and they will gain alot of confidence.

Calling the 2-time MVP............


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Definitely need to take this game.
> 
> Letting the Lakers win again and they will gain alot of confidence.
> 
> Calling the 2-time MVP............



Nash didn't play bad, but he can do alot better. We really need to be calling out Marion, Diaw, and Jones though. Step up guys. Especially you, Matrix. I want 15 rebounds at least.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sure wish Phil would activate Radmanovic.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Nash didn't play bad, but he can do alot better. We really need to be calling out Marion, Diaw, and Jones though. Step up guys. Especially you, Matrix. I want 15 rebounds at least.


What happened to the Nash who wasn't going to let the Suns lose?

I want that Nash back. He should have tried to take over with his scoring in the 4th quarter and that's why I was frustrated with him. He should have taken atleast 25 shots in that game.

Diaw hasn't stepped up all season, it's too late to be worrying about him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That is true. Diaw seems to be a lost cause.

As for Nash. Well, I tend to agree. But he just wants to get the guys involved because our game is ball movement. We are so good when the ball is moving around. But I do think if we are facing this situation again in game 4 he wil ltake over scoring. It's now, or never in this series and I don't think Nash will let us down.

Our biggest problem though was offensive rebounding. The Lakers got so damn many. That seems to be the key to beating us I've noticed. So like I said earlier, 15 rebounds at least from you Marion. No excuses. You better get 10-15 too, Amare.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Why are the Lakers starting Farmar? Are they hoping that the the Rookie/D-Leaguer will stop the MVP?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> Our biggest problem though was offensive rebounding. The Lakers got so damn many. That seems to be the key to beating us I've noticed.


Rebounding is always the problem with us and it's not going to get better. I think the Mavs, Spurs and even Nuggets are good rebounding teams against us. Actually, I think any team above 0.500 is a better rebounding team than us (anyone know the actual stats?).

Anyway, at least there's a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

boo to the suns, i hope you lose tomorrow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> woo to the suns, i hope you win tomorrow.



fixed


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

afobisme said:


> woo to the suns, i hope you win tomorrow.



Thanks buddy. You are too kind! :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck today. It's going to be one hell of a game, and hopefully, in the end, this series goes back to Phoenix tied up at 2-2.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Go back to PHX 2-2? That's crazy talk. Who in their right mind would want that to happen? :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Go back to PHX 2-2? That's crazy talk. Who in their right mind would want that to happen? :biggrin:


Come on, you know you want that to happen. You want an exciting series, don't you?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Good luck today. It's going to be one hell of a game, and hopefully, in the end, this series goes back to Phoenix tied up at 2-2.


This is a must-win for you guys but I think it's just as important for us too. I think you're right, it should be an intense game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Come on, you know you want that to happen. You want an exciting series, don't you?



San Antonio is up next round, so no. We need you guys out of the way as soon as possible for alot of reasons. We'll have a plenty exciting/beat 'em up series next round.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are rebounding, that's what they need to do in order to win.

The Lakers shot a bad FG% last game, but they got a ton of offensive rebounds.
Limit that, continue to execute and the Suns should win. 

Amare and Nash are doing their thing, that'll be great down the stretch.
Suns haven't shot the 3 very well, lets keep an eye on that and see if it picks up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers fan here:

Just want to say wow. Tonight is just another example why Nash deserved the two MVP's he got, and in my opinion the third he should get. I'm not a fan of Nash on a personal level, but his talents are undeniable.

He shows why he is MVP material and Kobe and Dirk are not.

Good look for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congratulations Suns fans. You guys are clearly the better team, and deserved to win this game. Nash was unreal tonight, as was Amare Stoudemire. Good job and good luck in the next round against whoever you play, although I can tell you I won't be rooting for the Suns because quite frankly, I hate them.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lakers fan here:
> 
> Just want to say wow. Tonight is just another example why Nash deserved the two MVP's he got, and in my opinion the third he should get. I'm not a fan of Nash on a personal level, but his talents are undeniable.
> 
> ...



Thanks man.

You should be proud of your team though. They could of just gave up after game 2. But they won game 3, and played hard today. They just need to get a few more guys on the roster. But they played with heart, and that's all you can ask for.

As for us. We pulled away at the end, but this wasn't a beat down of any sorts. But we knew the Lakers would bring it and with that I think we played well.

Steve Nash: 17 points, 23 assists.
Amare Stoudemire: 27 points, 21 rebounds.
Shawn Marion: 22 points, 11 rebounds.

Simply outstanding! Of course they won't get those type stats every game but we need the effort and great games from all 3 every game from now on to win a championship.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dirk's going to win mvp, but personally i think nash is the mvp. that is why im going to break his legs before game 5.

im a laker fan, but kobe is just not an MVP guy. not this year at least.

anyways, im rooting for the suns after they will (probably) beat us... i got $20 one of these teamss: suns, mavs, rockets, detroit to win the title (blah, i picked washington and indiana at the beginning of the year)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns played very good. 

The Lakers don't come near to the talent level, so for them to win a game was very impressive and showed alot of heart. Still the series ain't over, but it could be if the Lakers believe that. 

Marion was great. He is a huge key, if he is everywhere, we're such a better team.
Some nights he can't get open or those rebounds become harder to get. But we can't be so hard on him. He is great talent to have, simply because he allows Nash and Amare to do their thing while he does his. That's why he is a perfect fit for this team and I wouldn't want anyone else.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

1 game is impressive? suns aren't that much better than the lakers, where it's shocking that the lakers win one game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, those are some ridiculous stats now that I've looked at them for the millionth time. 

17 and 23 for Nash and 27 and 21 for Stoudemire. On the bright side of things, we only lost by 13 even though they had ridiculous games like that. I just hope that if Wednesday night is going to be our last game, we go down fighting.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Man, those are some ridiculous stats now that I've looked at them for the millionth time.
> 
> 17 and 23 for Nash and 27 and 21 for Stoudemire. On the bright side of things, we only lost by 13 even though they had ridiculous games like that. I just hope that if Wednesday night is going to be our last game, we go down fighting.



I hope so too. Losing is one thing, but losing while just not giving any effort is another. Good luck to you guys Wednesday.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> 1 game is impressive? suns aren't that much better than the lakers, where it's shocking that the lakers win one game.



Considering how well the Lakers played defense and Kobe, Odom and Brown all playing at a high level. That was impressive. The win wasn't.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyways, this year has convinced me that this formula isn't going to work. a trade needs to be made, and andrew bynum must go. i don't dislike him, but he's too young and kobe's getting old.. we need someone who can play downlow NOW.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You know what's even scarier about this Suns team? Next year, don't you guys also get Atlanta's draft pick unless it's in the top 3? You guys could potentially have the same team as this year plus a high draft pick...why did Steve Nash have to sign with the Suns?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> You know what's even scarier about this Suns team? Next year, don't you guys also get Atlanta's draft pick unless it's in the top 3? You guys could potentially have the same team as this year plus a high draft pick...why did Steve Nash have to sign with the Suns?



You have no idea how much I hope ATL draws #4 so we can get that. If we do I hope we get Brandan Wright or Mike conley so he can be Nash's under-study for the PG slot.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate Kobe. Not because I just hate him, but because he is one of the best players in the game and just doesn't know how to put it together to get his team to any level of consistency. He had what, 15 points in the first quarter? Then takes 3 shots in the second quarter? WTF?!?! He has single coverage and he's passing to Smush for three?!? This dude is just Vince Carter with a better agent.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I hate Kobe. Not because I just hate him, but because he is one of the best players in the game and just doesn't know how to put it together to get his team to any level of consistency. He had what, 15 points in the first quarter? Then takes 3 shots in the second quarter? WTF?!?! He has single coverage and he's passing to Smush for three?!? This dude is just Vince Carter with a better agent.



I hope you are joking. VC doesn't even deserve to hold Kobe's jock strap. Kobe just needs a better supporting cast.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Good job and good luck in the next round against whoever you play, although I can tell you I won't be rooting for the Suns because quite frankly, I hate them.


hahaha I know the feeling. Exactly how I feel about the Spurs. Good luck to the Lakers in the future.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

ou ou, nash so close for playoff assist record, hope he break it the next time :biggrin:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Whew! Lakers gave us a scare, but it looks like we can close this out in 5. I hope the Nuggets push the Spurs to 6 or 7 and hack the **** out of Parker/Flopper/Duncan in the process.

Phil Jackson is a damn good coach. His leadership and offense is the only reason the Lakers made the playoffs and play so damn hard. This team is compiled of Kobe, Odom, and a bunch of scrubs, yet they can really scrap. I dread the day Kobe and Jackson get some help. A solid big man, a few role players who can knock down open 3 pointers with consistency, and another all star are what the Lakers need to be a contender. If Bynum gets better, this means the Lakers are 3 affordable free agents away from competing.

The Suns do indeed have the rights to the Hawks pick this year if it falls out of the top 3. We also have our pick and the cavs pick.

I'm driving through LA next week to visit Santa Barbara. I am going to write "Suns 4, Lakers 1" on the back of my car. Bring on the Crips and Bloods! :lol:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Lukasbmw said:


> I dread the day Kobe and Jackson get some help. A solid big man, a few role players who can knock down open 3 pointers with consistency, and another all star are what the Lakers need to be a contender.


Kinda reminds us of the Lakers a few years ago, huh? I used to be a Lakers fan... until they shipped the "solid big man" to Miami and messed up the reast of the team. Fortunately, Nash went to Phoenix to join Amare and Shawn so I became a Suns fan instead.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

Great win after the loss on Friday. But who'd have believed the Mavs to be down 1-3 vs. the Warriors.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good game and very important victory.. I am upset that I couldn't watch it.. I think it was great match, Nash and Amare played so powerfully... Nash needed just 2 ast to break NBA playoffs record... I see that he gonna be MVP, cause Dirk will be out and Kobe too... But Nash will have to say big thankx for Baron Davis and all Warriors team, for halp taking oput opponent... Marion played better than in last match, Barbosa missed to much shots... Bell should play big match in future, Diaw helps team in important moments  Everything is OK, I think Suns must be very strong in Game 5 and win it...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

The MVP votes are already in so what has happened now in the playoffs won't really matter. Still, Nash's performance in this game serves as a reminder as to who the real MVP is, regardless of whomever takes home the trophy.

Diaw has shown flashes of last year's player. I don't know what his problem is. When he's aggressive, he can be very good. This season though, he's been very passive. If he asserts himself more, we'll be a very tough team to beat.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> The MVP votes are already in so what has happened now in the playoffs won't really matter. Still, Nash's performance in this game serves as a reminder as to who the real MVP is, regardless of whomever takes home the trophy.
> 
> Diaw has shown flashes of last year's player. I don't know what his problem is. When he's aggressive, he can be very good. This season though, he's been very passive. If he asserts himself more, we'll be a very tough team to beat.


Last season Suns played without Amare, this season heis back and he is playing very well. Barbosa became very big partof Suns rezults... So it is two big reasons, why Diaw is not so aggresive like last season...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Phoenix32 said:


> Last season Suns played without Amare, this season heis back and he is playing very well. Barbosa became very big partof Suns rezults... So it is two big reasons, why Diaw is not so aggresive like last season...



He hasn't found his role. Probably feels out of place. He hasn't been as horrible as people really think if you look at the numbers. And those numbers were expected to go down with Amare coming back.

And he didn't get aggressive til the playoffs when we needed him. He also started at C.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Good job and good luck in the next round against whoever you play, although I can tell you I won't be rooting for the Suns because quite frankly, *I hate them*.



Go join the club. It's beginning to get trendy.


----------

